
Apple Unveils New Mac Pro at WWDC 2019 - pso
https://venturebeat.com/2019/06/03/apple-unveils-modular-2019-mac-pro/
======
erikpukinskis
It’s sort of ironic that, after switching to Intel, Apple again finds
themselves saddled with the second-best consumer desktop CPU architecture.

Who could’ve predicted the year they bring back the Mac Pro is the year AMD
leapfrogs Intel though.

------
arkades
People kept saying that apple had to remember the tech crowd. This looks like
a good start.

~~~
noir_lord
I'm struggling to see why I'd take a $5000 (realistically since it's Apple
more like $6500-7000) machine over a $2000 machine running Fedora unless I
need to develop for iOS.

~~~
CharlesColeman
> I'm struggling to see why I'd take a $5000 (realistically since it's Apple
> more like $6500-7000) machine over a $2000 machine running Fedora _unless I
> need to develop for iOS_ [emphasis mine].

IIRC, the problem was that Apple left those people (and other professionals in
the Apple ecosystem) with literally _no_ good options.

~~~
noir_lord
I'd argue at that price they still don't have a _good_ option merely an
option.

$6k for an 8 core tower with 32GB of RAM base and a 256GB SSD (my Thinkpad has
32GB of RAM and more more nvme m2 storage than that).

So it's less powerful in the base config with half the RAM of the machine I
built last year for £2000 (about $2600 currency to currency, I suspect you
could do it for $2200 if you built it in the states).

Which will shortly be a 12C/24T for another $499 - whatever I get for the
2700X.

I get that I'm not the target demographic but that is hilarious.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
A lot of their target market (photo/video/music) passes along the cost of
their hardware to their clients, so I doubt an exorbitant pricetag will be too
much of an obstacle. I am still using a 2010 Pro which would have sold for
$3K+ when new, I spent $300 to get it used years later (and a few hundred more
for SSDs and a newer GPU). Maybe I can pick up an abandoned "trashcan" once
the new Pros start shipping...

